# Hilfe! Fahrrad geklaut in HH-Wandsbek!! :kotz: 12.6.2008 zwischen 15:30 und 18:00



## herrderringel (12. Juni 2008)

Hilfe!  

Mir wurde soeben bei der Arbeit mein 93er C'dale geklaut!!!
In Wandsbek in der Tratzigerstr. 21 aus dem Treppenhaus zwischen 15:30 und 18:30 Uhr.

Hats wer gesehen???

Beschreibung:

CD M800 Baujahr 1993
16 Zoll Rahmen (Tretlager baut sehr hoch)
Alu matt gebürstet 
dicker Fusion(-Festival) Aufkleber mit russischen Buchstaben in Orange auf dem Unterrohr ca. 40 cm und kleiner ODI Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr
Dicke Pepperoni Gabel
Sachs Quarz Kurbel
Sachs Quarz Schaltwerk mit umgebautem Käfig (kurz)
Sachs Naben 
SUN Rhyno Felgen
Schwalbe Big Apple Reifen 2,3
Davtus Pedale (superflach)
Selle Royal Sattel
Monty Trial Vorbau (Vierkantprofil , rot eloxiert, auffällig)
Monty Trial Lenker verchromt
LX Bremsgriffe
XT V-Bremsen
Odyssey Brake booster in Schwarz an der HR Bremse
DMR Kettenführung
Silberfarbene Sattelstütze (Krückstock, Ritchey-Nachbau)

keine Lampen, Reflektoren, Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche o.ä.

Wers sieht bitte unbedingt melden unter 0 1 6 2 1 7 5 3 2 7 9, ich rufe zurück!

der herr der ringel


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Juni 2008)

wie kann man sowas im treppenhaus stehen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrderringel (16. Juni 2008)

weil mein chef das aufm schreibtisch für unpassend hält. er stelle sich ja auch nicht sein pferd ins büro


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Juni 2008)

dann schiess dir für 30 euro eine stadtschlampe. da tuts nicht weh wenn die weg ist und für diebe isse auch uninteressant. oder fahr mit der ubahn.


----------



## herrderringel (17. Juni 2008)

da sich das hier nicht editieren lässt, nochmal ne verbesserte Beschreibung:

Cannondale M 800 Baujahr 1993 (mit "Cantilever"-Ausfallenden, stehen nach hinten aus dem Hinterbau raus)
16 Zoll Rahmen (Tretlager baut sehr hoch)
Alu roh matt (kein Lack) mit Delle im Unterrohr links
Pepperoni Gabel mit böser Delle links (vom Gelenkbus) 
großer Fusion(-Festival) Aufkleber (mit russischen Lettern) in Orange auf dem Unterrohr ca. 40 cm
kleiner ODI Aufkleber auf dem Oberrohr
Sachs Quarz Kurbel mit 52 Kettenblatt
Sachs Quarz Schaltwerk mit umgebautem Käfig (kurz)
Sachs Naben
Sram Trigger 9-fach
durchgehende Schaltzughülle mit Kabelbinder am Oberrrohr befestigt
SUN Rhyno Felgen 
Schwalbe Big Apple Reifen 2,3
Davtus Pedale (superflach)
Selle Royal Sattel (Mach)
Monty Trial Vorbau  (Vierkantprofil, steil, rot eloxiert, auffällig)
Monty Trial Lenker, 28,6 mm, gekröpft, verchromt
Lenkerendkappen Stahl verchromt
LX Bremsgriffe
XT V-Bremsen
XT Steuersatz 1 ¼  mit SpeedTech-Umbau auf Ahead
Odyssey Brakebooster in Schwarz an der HR Bremse
DMR Kettenführung
Silberfarbene Sattelstütze ("Krückstock")

Rahmen-Nr. 51812922478 auf der einen Kettenstrebe, BI-0301 auf der anderen Seite

keine Lampen, Reflektoren, Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche o.ä.

Wers sieht bitte unbedingt melden unter 0 1 6 2 1 7 5 3 2 7 9, ich rufe zurück! 
Wenns wiederkommt gibts Finderlohn.


----------

